# Tuning buddies?



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I had a thought, tell me if I'm nuts... wait, don't do that... :freak:

Anyways, my area of knowledge lies in the the Super G+, BSRT G3 category and I can tune those all day long and I enjoy doing it.

What I suck at? I have a big lot of Life-Like M Class cars that I got for running around the track as I love the NASCAR bodies, but I can't seem to tune them to save my life.

My proposition is to either start a skill swap or pay it forward sort of thing so that those of us that aren't so good at one thing can help with something else?

So in my example, I would trade my effort in tuning someone Super G+/BSRT/G-Jets for someone to take my Life-Like M's and make them good. Or perhaps you don't have anything at the time that needs to be done but just feel like helping out a fellow brother on the board that's cool too!

Obviously if replacement parts come into the picture (ie. endbells, springs, axles, etc.), that would need to be agreed upon and paid for, I'm certainly not suggesting people give away parts for free unless they feel they are getting something fair in return.

Let me know what you guys think and if you have ideas, like someone said the other day, this is my Facebook, my home page. I may not post as much these days as life has gotten weird, but I am out here all the time...

Thanks for the input!

Marty


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I have see a lot of those tips before Mike, but I can't build one to save my life, hence the request here....


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

another pm sent!
lol


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Usually the key element for all cars mentioned here is a fast ARMATURE. Get a fast arm and almost all cars mentioned can be made "Good", without that you can tune all you want and you won't find "The Secret".


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I was thinking of you neo when marty posted...I hope you might be able to help because you've giving me so much good info...hope you guys could work something out:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

bob

what I learned from you and others you still need more than a good.
getting the other parts of the car up to speed is important.

I have had cars with good arm that sucked.
add some love and it turns into a good race car.

so i like to turn a sucky car into a ok car, then play with the arms.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

partspig is the M chassis specialist. :thumbsup:

*The Lifelike "M" Chassis*
_By partspig_
http://www.howorld.net/archives/howto/tuneup/lifelike/tune.html

__________________


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Superfist,
thanks for the link 

and thank parts pig for the how-to


----------

